# Gravity, my nemesis!



## Silvering (Jun 10, 2011)

Man, I hate gravity. I just fumbled a 2/3 full container of NLS 1mm pellets all over the floor! :mad2: I did manage to scoop up about half of that, but the vacuum got the rest, and I'm not going to feed my fish dusty, vacuumed food. 

So, help me feel better about my clumsiness by sharing your most epic aquarium-related fumble.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

i dropped my spy-flashlight in my 75 once! i used a red one to pick into caves and stuff and usually sit it on top of the tank. accidentally tapped it once and gulp! into the tank.....i quickly picked it up and took it apart. flashlight still works! lol


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Oct 18, 2011)

New canister filer, set it up the day before we left on vacation. Apparently I had the spray bar aimed with too much of an upward angle. Water evaporated allowing the spraybar to shoot water over the front lip of the tank and onto the carpeted living room floor. 

Luckily it must have started happening on the day we came home cause the 55g was still about half full and still spraying away. Needless to say the other half wasnt too impressed. LOL Whoops!


----------



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

I got my self a new canister filter and next day I decide to add some activated carbon. Open the lid and water started gashing out on the floor. I forgot to turn off the main valve. Luckily there was not much of the water came out, but still not good for the wood floor.


----------



## Silvering (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks, guys, that did help. Ben, that's got to take the cake! I do find that when the water drops below a certain point, evaporation goes about 20 times as fast. 

Canisters do seem fraught with user-error peril, don't they? My parents had fish tanks in their basement, and the latches on a 20g tank's canister came undone somehow, and siphoned about 15 gallons of water onto the carpet. To this day we don't know if it was the cat or not. LOL


----------



## Big_Fish (Mar 10, 2010)

Remember... Gravity, it's not just a good idea....


it's the LAW. 



[smilie=l:


----------



## ObiQuiet (Oct 9, 2009)

Silvering said:


> So, help me feel better about my clumsiness...


I'll only say that my most useful tool isn't the net, the tweezers, nor the clippers... it's a long stick with a magnet on one end.

Cheers!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I have to fall at my rate!


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I had a plastic cup of thawed out bloodworms sitting on the back of the tank behind the main light fixture. As I lifted the front strip light up to place it on top of the rear/main light fixture it slipped off and hit the cup of bloodworms. All down the wall BEHIND the tank. And the wall was white, of course.


----------



## gtu2004 (Jun 21, 2011)

lol nice one Newt.

So i've been playing with gravity on the budget, doing the drip acclimating shrimps. then i usually forget that i was drip acclimating, and come back to a wet carpet which then started stinking. Probably gonna remove the carpet and go wood floor soon. this happens not once, not twice, but three times so far. gravity is a good friend, but also is a dangerous friend.


----------



## Silvering (Jun 10, 2011)

Definitely get rid of the carpet if it's started to smell - you don't want to mess around with the molds that can grow in houses! Try putting tank water in another bucket, slightly raised above the shrimp container, but so that even if you forget the drip, there's not enough water differential to overflow. 

Thankfully lately I have not knocked any fish-related things over, and of the stuff I have knocked over, none of it was near the tanks!  Although back when I was hanging the shop light over my planted tank, I could've used that long stick with a magnet, I kept dropping the hooks and chains into the tank by accident. A pair of needle-nose pliers applied to the S-hooks fixed that problem, though.


----------



## PAXpress (Sep 22, 2011)

I have friends who when they come over, like to smoke and drink. Bad combination, whenever they come near the fish tanks with alcohol and a lit cig in hand I get the bat out and start with the threats. One more step ******* I swear I care more about that tank you're heading towards than I do our friendship. No problems thus far


----------



## ROB.LTX (Apr 1, 2012)

water change full bucket floor.


----------

